# Shopping for a miter saw and/or table saw



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

If one watches YouTube videos on most any miter saw or table you'll see mostly glowing reviews with nothing really bad but go to Amazon and read the reviews it's a different ball game.

Bosch 10"/12" Glide miter saws, smooth as silk but numerous people claiming that they won't cut straight no matter what with one being on his third one. DeWalt table saws with out of flat tables making the rip fence hard to move. One saying there is a 1/4" gap while using a straight edge!!

There are more good reviews than bad ones but the bad are coming from pro carpenters not DIY'rs.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider an older pre-owned Rockwell/Delta table saw. I bought one exactly like this one pictured at auction for $225.00. The fence is excellent, tuned it a little and with a good blade it will cut anything that needs cutting and does a good job of it.

The crappier the foreign market makes them the more valuable these old saws become if they've been cared for.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

most amazon reviews cant be trusted.. you dont know who is doing the reviews. they might have knocked something out of alignment and dont realize it . the best places for reviews from pros are... www.finehomebuilding.com www.toolboxbuzz.com www.toolsofthetrade.com

the bosch axial glide is a great saw.. the universal flaw most guys say about the axial glides 10 or 12 " is the weight... too heavy for a every day saw moving around all the time... the dewalt miter saws are much lighter but cant handel being knocked around and are a bastard to tune up

bosch and milwaukee make the two best mitre saws on the market next to the festool... 

table saw wise both the dewalt and bosch pretty much are the top, like anything you can have a saw thats a lemon from the factory or


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> most amazon reviews cant be trusted.. you dont know who is doing the reviews. they might have knocked something out of alignment and dont realize it . the best places for reviews from pros are... www.finehomebuilding.com www.toolboxbuzz.com www.toolsofthetrade.com
> 
> the bosch axial glide is a great saw.. the universal flaw most guys say about the axial glides 10 or 12 " is the weight... too heavy for a every day saw moving around all the time... the dewalt miter saws are much lighter but cant handel being knocked around and are a bastard to tune up
> 
> ...


Those are exactly the videos I'm speaking about and not all Amazon reviews are negative. Can somebody that is supplied with different brands to test be trusted as well? Would they test all aspects like somebody who only has one saw? Some of the negative reviews include pictures of bad cuts also.

I had one person say that a Pro Carpenter doesn't purchase from Amazon. Well, not all negative reviews are marked as a Verified Purchaser which means you purchased from Amazon.

Festool, Google "motor problems" on that $1400 miter saw to read about that issue.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

There are some people that are out to give a bad review no matter what, and there are those who give a good review having never worked with anything else. Really hard to tell from amazon reviews which products are the best. Review websites can give you a rough idea of what products are worth the money. 
Dewalt and Bosch are the two brands I would recommend in the portable table saw or contractor saw category. If you have the money to spend get the SawStop cabinet saw.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

thediyhubby said:


> There are some people that are out to give a bad review no matter what, and there are those who give a good review having never worked with anything else. Really hard to tell from amazon reviews which products are the best. Review websites can give you a rough idea of what products are worth the money.
> Dewalt and Bosch are the two brands I would recommend in the portable table saw or contractor saw category. If you have the money to spend get the SawStop cabinet saw.


Yeah but if one sees three reports that the Bosch Glide won't straight maybe there is something to it and when one is on their third one, well.....

It's like vehicle reviews, they are more worried about GPS screen than they are about how the vehicle runs! Features rule.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A lot may depend on how you're going to use them. If your going to haul them around to job sites then ease of portability is important. I tend to agree with the comment that if you can find an older table saw at an auction or something that is in half-ways good shape (not stored in a damp barn or something) they were built very solid - but can be very heavy. One thing that is a weak point with most consumer-grade table saws is the fence, and it may be worth your while to upgrade no matter what you end up getting.

As for mitre saws, my only experience is with Dewalt and it is ok for my purposes but I understand there are other good ones out there.

I also do not trust on-line reviews if I don't know the source. Who knows what is submitted by manufacturer's employees, who knows what 'rewards' are provided by manufacturers. It's kinds like travel reviews then you read the fine print that the resort comp'ed the room.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

My question really aren't about what the miter saw or table is to be used for it's rather about frequent negative points about the same saw.

I don't want a miter saw that doesn't cut straight and burns the material because of this or a table saw where the table isn't flat. All this other stuff about front controls, tilt angles, rip fence, etc. is now meaningless.

A guy had a YouTube video about the Bosch 12" Glide with gravity stand. The stand has 8" wheel. I asked if he ever tried to navigate stairs and he stated, yes, it's easy. I have a hand dolly with 10" wheel and my basement stairs are fun with far less weight but the tread overhang past the risers vary from 7/8" to 2" so a smaller wheel is worse.

I've read the the Gravity stand's frame for the Bosch table saw catches on the treads.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

wptski said:


> Those are exactly the videos I'm speaking about and not all Amazon reviews are negative. Can somebody that is supplied with different brands to test be trusted as well? Would they test all aspects like somebody who only has one saw? Some of the negative reviews include pictures of bad cuts also.
> 
> I had one person say that a Pro Carpenter doesn't purchase from Amazon. Well, not all negative reviews are marked as a Verified Purchaser which means you purchased from Amazon.
> 
> Festool, Google "motor problems" on that $1400 miter saw to read about that issue.



well i am one of those guys supplied with the tools. if the tool performs for someone who knows every little trick when using a mitre saw to get the best results and finds the tool doesnt perform up to snuff.. the review doesnt get posted and the feedback is given back to the manufacturer for them to refine for the updated version which may only take a few months to tweak. 

and yes pros do purchase from amazon. .because of price point.. some pro tool shops will charge upwards of 20% more than a big box store where as amazon might be 20% cheaper.. ive bought from all 3. the only time i buy big ticket price items from a tool store is if they will provide free labour on repairs to the tool for teh first 2 years which can be required do to someone mishandling a tool or a freak accident occurs


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> well i am one of those guys supplied with the tools. if the tool performs for someone who knows every little trick when using a mitre saw to get the best results and finds the tool doesnt perform up to snuff.. the review doesnt get posted and the feedback is given back to the manufacturer for them to refine for the updated version which may only take a few months to tweak.


So there is no such thing as a "Don't purchase" on a product? Did you do one on miter saws?

As far as the Bosch Glide not cutting straight "maybe" being an old problem and corrected. There are Amazon posts on that from 2016 going back to 2012.

One video on the 12" Bosch Glide they mention the 10" version stating that it's 20 lbs lighter. Unless Bosch's specs are incorrect, it's only one pound lighter.


----------



## rml63 (Jan 29, 2016)

I will sell you my Bosch 4100 saw with gravity rise stand , but I don't know what boat anchors are going for these days. I don't like the bosch fence at all compared to my old rigid TS and the gravity rise stand is a a pain to move around if your not going to use it in the same spot all day. 

While I realize it was made for contractors it is not shop freindly. Like SenoirSitizen said get yourself an old Delta contractor's saw with 1 1/2 hp motor and pulley drive. That was my first saw and I never should have sold it.

Mike


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

wptski said:


> So there is no such thing as a "Don't purchase" on a product? Did you do one on miter saws?
> 
> As far as the Bosch Glide not cutting straight "maybe" being an old problem and corrected. There are Amazon posts on that from 2016 going back to 2012.
> 
> One video on the 12" Bosch Glide they mention the 10" version stating that it's 20 lbs lighter. Unless Bosch's specs are incorrect, it's only one pound lighter.


i unofficially did a review of the milwaukee mitre saw, which i have. the review never went to print but its still listed somewhere on www.bethepro.com for which i moderate and write articles

the weight listed isnt the weight of the tool for one thing. its the shipping weight but thats regardless.. every brand of saw has bad ones that come out of the factory, i know quite a few guys that own the axial glide and most have had extremely good luck.. one or two had some issues which were easily fixed and a couple guys bought online, the issues they had were with them getting damaged by the shipper.. 

regarding table saws on stands.... all the saws which have stands designed to be mobile and stay on board are boat anchors.. the dewalt included.. i have a ts4000 and the old style folding stand its much easier to move around by yourself. the older guys i know buy the smaller model saws for moving around and have cabinet saws in their shops for big cutting.. its sometimes more about being strategic


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i unofficially did a review of the milwaukee mitre saw, which i have. the review never went to print but its still listed somewhere on www.bethepro.com for which i moderate and write articles
> 
> the weight listed isnt the weight of the tool for one thing. its the shipping weight but thats regardless.. every brand of saw has bad ones that come out of the factory, i know quite a few guys that own the axial glide and most have had extremely good luck.. one or two had some issues which were easily fixed and a couple guys bought online, the issues they had were with them getting damaged by the shipper..
> 
> regarding table saws on stands.... all the saws which have stands designed to be mobile and stay on board are boat anchors.. the dewalt included.. i have a ts4000 and the old style folding stand its much easier to move around by yourself. the older guys i know buy the smaller model saws for moving around and have cabinet saws in their shops for big cutting.. its sometimes more about being strategic


Nope! The 12" Glide is 65 lbs with shipping weight at 87 lbs but the 10" Glide is 64 lbs with shipping weight at 79.34 lbs. The 12" has extra pieces included but either way it isn't 20 lbs difference.

My reasoning was if so many miter saws have issues that maybe a table saw would be a better option as one can do the same thing but both shine in their own ways.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

wptski said:


> Nope! The 12" Glide is 65 lbs with shipping weight at 87 lbs but the 10" Glide is 64 lbs with shipping weight at 79.34 lbs. The 12" has extra pieces included but either way it isn't 20 lbs difference.
> 
> My reasoning was if so many miter saws have issues that maybe a table saw would be a better option as one can do the same thing but both shine in their own ways.



well they must have changed something on the 10" because there was a 7 lb difference at launch... regardless its not that big a deal if compared to makita mitre saws or even the festool... they come in at roughly 25 - 30 lbs lighter depending on the model, the dewalts are lighter weight but thats do to them using cheaper materials on the saws which make them less durable. for a stationary saw a heavier one is better.. for a someone doing punchwork trim where they are only setting up to install a few pieces here or there to finsh a job the lighter weigth saws such as the bosch csm8 or milwaukees, dewalt or makita cordless brushless 7 1/4 sliding compound mitre saws are perfect

www.bethepro.com is directly sponsered by bosch and several members have gotten the 10" and some have gotten the 12. but as for reviews bosch has directly asked me to review their skil 10 1/4" wormdrive circ saw along with many different bits and blades


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> well they must have changed something on the 10" because there was a 7 lb difference at launch... regardless its not that big a deal if compared to makita mitre saws or even the festool... they come in at roughly 25 - 30 lbs lighter depending on the model, the dewalts are lighter weight but thats do to them using cheaper materials on the saws which make them less durable. for a stationary saw a heavier one is better.. for a someone doing punchwork trim where they are only setting up to install a few pieces here or there to finsh a job the lighter weigth saws such as the bosch csm8 or milwaukees, dewalt or makita cordless brushless 7 1/4 sliding compound mitre saws are perfect
> 
> www.bethepro.com is directly sponsered by bosch and several members have gotten the 10" and some have gotten the 12. but as for reviews bosch has directly asked me to review their skil 10 1/4" wormdrive circ saw along with many different bits and blades


I'd check that site out but like this one, is a real slug, must be the slowest server on the net.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

we were named the top construction blog site of the year last year.. we have over 10,000 members. not to mention we have a zero tolerance policy for harrasment but we still have fun carrying on with other members.. myself and other members are highly regarded in their regions within the industry.. some have been published in jlc and finehomebuilding


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> we were named the top construction blog site of the year last year.. we have over 10,000 members. not to mention we have a zero tolerance policy for harrasment but we still have fun carrying on with other members.. myself and other members are highly regarded in their regions within the industry.. some have been published in jlc and finehomebuilding


That might be but you are also have the slowest responding site alongside this one.


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

wptski said:


> That might be but you are also have the slowest responding site alongside this one.


I signed up this morning anyway! No verification email after an hour so I emailed an Aaron there and still nothing. :sad:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

give it a day... aaron no longer admins the site.. jim lillig does... if nothing tommrrrow pm me i email jim personally


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

The OP didn't mention a budget for a table saw so here is my two cents...

For several years I used my dad's old 1977 craftsman table saw. It worked OK but had a terrible fence. I upgraded the fence to a Vega Pro 40 and the saw worked great.

Then I sold the saw and bought a Grizzly 1023 RLW (w/router wing). That was almost 4 years ago. I haven't had any problems with the saw. I am retired and do woodworking as a hobby and a few paid jobs. I built all new cabinets for our kitchen, my sister in law's rent house and numerous other projects.

The saw has been a good one. Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## wptski (Sep 19, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> give it a day... aaron no longer admins the site.. jim lillig does... if nothing tommrrrow pm me i email jim personally


Thanks! They should update to remove/replace links.


----------



## doox00 (Aug 23, 2016)

I purchased this miter saw about 6 months ago, very happy with it and highly recommend it. https://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C12RSH-12-Inch-Sliding-Compound/dp/B000E7UJRI


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking at where the professionals buy, if I am a local contractor dealing with a local lumberyard and am not a one-man show scraping for pennies, I am telling butch at AR Lumber in Attleboro that I need a blank-brand miter saw on the job in two days....And he is delivering and I am paying. I might pay fifty bucks more....but if ther are any issues I call butch and they are fixed. Ron


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

doox00 said:


> I purchased this miter saw about 6 months ago, very happy with it and highly recommend it. https://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-C12RSH-12-Inch-Sliding-Compound/dp/B000E7UJRI




Same saw,same warranty, a little better price.


https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-c12r...-with-laser-marker-grade-c-reconditioned.html


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 26, 2016)

love my dewalt 12" dual sliding compound saw


----------

